# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Handy als GSM/UMTS-Modem per USB oder Bluetooth

## mrsuicide

Da ich es geschafft habe mein Handy sowohl über USB, als auch über Bluetooth als GSM/UMTS-Modem für die Interneteinwahl zu nutzen, will ich das nun mit euch teilen.

Ich verwende als Netzbetreiber Simyo. Die Einwahldaten müssten auch für E-Plus und andere "Netz-Reseller" ( Blau... ) stimmen. Bei anderen Netzbetreibern müssen APN ( internet.eplus.de ), Username, Passwort, evtl. Proxy und DNS angepasst werden.

Für die Einwahl nutze ich das Programm wvdial. 

/etc/wvdial-handy.conf:

```
[Dialer Defaults]
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
Init3 = AT+CGQREQ=1,2,4,3,9,31
Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.eplus.de"
Baud = 460800
New PPPD = yes
ISDN = 0
Phone = *99***1#
Password = simyo
Username = simyo
Modem Type = USB Modem

[Dialer Bluetooth]
Modem = /dev/rfcomm0

[Dialer USB]
Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
```

/usr/bin/handy-dialin.sh:

```
#/bin/sh

echo "Handy GSM/UMTS dialup"
echo 
echo "Use Bluetooth or USB: b or u ?" 
read INP
echo

if [ $INP = "b" ] ; then
sudo route del default
sudo wvdial --config /etc/wvdial-handy.conf Bluetooth
exit
fi

if [ $INP = "u" ] ; then
sudo route del default
sudo wvdial --config /etc/wvdial-handy.conf USB
exit
fi

echo "Invalid input."
sleep 5
exit
```

/etc/ppp/peers/wvdial:

```
noauth
name wvdial
usepeerdns
nodeflate
noccp
nobsdcomp
novj
novjccomp
```

Danach müsst ihr dieses Skript noch ausführbar machen: *sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/handy-dialin.sh*

*UPDATE*
Viele auch aktuelle Distributionen sind ( aus unbekannten Gründen ) zu blöd nach der Einwahl mit wvdial die Routingtabelle entsprechend anzupassen.
Deshalb wird vom Skript "route del default" vor der Einwahl ausgeführt um die alte Defaultroute zu löschen. wvdial trägt dann die neue Defaultroute nach der Einwahl ein. 

Soll Bluetooth verwendet werden, muss ein rfcomm-Anschluss für das Handy konfiguriert sein und natürlich das Handy mit dem PC gepaart und verbunden sein.

Am einfachsten geht das so...
/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf:

```
rfcomm0 {
	# Automatically bind the device at startup
	bind yes;

	# Bluetooth address of the device
	device [Bluetooth MAC-Adresse eures Handys];

	# RFCOMM channel for the connection
	channel	[Bluetooth-Kanal];
}
```

Den RFCOMM-Kanal eures Handys spuckt "sdptool browse dun" aus.
Nach der Einrichtung den Bluetooth-Dienst neu starten.

Anmerkung: Bluetooth ist langsamer als UMTS oder HSDPA, für GSM reicht es. Ihr bekommt die volle Geschwindigkeit nur per USB-Kabel!

*Zur Einwahl einfach /usr/bin/handy-dialin.sh in einem Terminal starten!
Zum Trennen einfach das Skript z.B. mit STRG-C beenden*

Viel Erfolg!  :Smilie: 

*UPDATE 05.06.2011*: PPP-Einstellungen für Provider mit buggy PPP-Server. Verbesserter INIT-String für E-Plus.

----------

